# Happy birthday Nadja!



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Where oh where has the time gone? It seems like just yesterday she was a 10lb fluff ball biting my ankles, now she’s around 70 lbs of lean muscle. I can’t wait to see where our adventures lead to next.







Bday pic with the medal we won in a family dog competition, there was a small agility course with a teeter totter, dog walk, tunnel, weave poles, and a jump. The second phase was obedience and then a freestyle. Nadja and I got the fasted time in agility, a nice high score in obedience and our freestyle wasn’t the best but it was all fun and I was really happy when we got a medal. Perfect birthday gift for her.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Whoops didn’t mean to post the picture twice


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday! 
Is she 1 or does a girl not tell her age?


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Happy birthday, Nadja!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Happy Birthday!
> Is she 1 or does a girl not tell her age?


Yeah she’s 1


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> She is a beautiful girl.


Thank you


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Went for a birthday walk with her friend Cookie the Aussie and hung out at the gazebo for a bit she had fun with that.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Happy birthday and so pretty 💖💝💘


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Happy birthday to a beautiful girl!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Rogan likes seeing pictures of the 1 year old girls (a few days younger than he is) here. 
He's a bit of a playa ....


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Rogan likes seeing pictures of the 1 year old girls (a few days younger than he is) here.
> He's a bit of a playa ....


LOL! Oh Rogan you ladies man


----------

